# My DIY bow vise



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

looks solid.


----------



## nickhrp (Jan 29, 2013)

It with a bow in it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great


----------

